# Home network with two router, Help please



## tampc (May 5, 2006)

First all my PC and laptop are run on Win XP and CAble modem internet, Below is how I set up:
Group 1
the 1st router is Dlink used for 3 PC and this PC can be sharing file and printer and last port go to 2nd router
*
Group 2
the 2nd router is Zonet 4port and wireless use for another 3 PC and wireless laptop and all in this group of Zonet router can be sharing file and printer.

But any PC is on eithe Zonet router/Dlink router can not sharing file or printer
Either Group1 or 2 can not see any pc on other group but they can get on internet OK.

What I did wrong?
What do I have to do from here?

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

